# How much income will we need.



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

So as our plans start to take shape. Last night my wife asked me a very pertinent question.

If we are living in Cyprus how much income do we really need.

So based on that.

Living full time in Cyprus will our income suffice.

After tax we would expect an income of around €4200 a month based on current exchange rates.

We plan to settle in the Paphos area but are open to any area in the Republic.

We will hope to rent a nice 2 to 3 bed property, could be an apartment ideally unfurnished. What is that likely to cost?

We will be entitled to an S1 form for health care, but we will also have private health insurance. What is a typical cost for heath insurance for two people in their mid 60s?

I would like to do the following things.

We will run a car, we will be bringing our’s from the UK. Are running costs high? What about fuel costs?
Join a Gym, what does this cost?
Cost to eat out a couple of times a week at local restaurants?
Cost to Go to the cinema or shows a couple of times a month?

What about the following day to day costs

Cost of a typical monthly shop with as much fresh food as possible?
Cost of internet and tv?
Cost of Mobile phone SIM cards? we will want Sim only deals
Cost to Socialise a couple times a week, quiz nights etc. We are not big drinkers
Or even the odd poker night.
What would be a typical monthly cost for utilities, including air con/heating etc?
Cost of any council tax etc?

I know lots of questions but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

I did something like this a few months ago whilst scouring previous threads..
I am still UK based but hope this helps
Note - I have been overly cautious and am also planning a EUR GBP rate of 15-20% less than now (for the next 4 years)
The costs are in EUR


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks, I will use this as the basis for my own calculations. So based on your numbers things look very omfortable. I based my number on an exchange rate of €1.1 to £1.0


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

I put together a spreadsheet not too long ago.
Here are my estimates which you may find useful. Unfortunately this forum does not allow me to upload the spreadsheet itself


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Or a larger version.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Or a zipped copy of the Excel spreadsheet


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Or a PDF


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IanJoseph said:


> Or a PDF


That is way way over estimated. There are many people who live here on just their government retirement pensions and have a decent lifestyle.

Many of your costs are double and in some case more than double of the reality.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

That’s why it is in a spreadsheet format, so everyone can fill in their own estimates.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

This may help

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...phos&country2=United+Kingdom&city2=Manchester


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

This may be closer to home, Cambridge compared to Paphos

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...aphos&country2=United+Kingdom&city2=Cambridge


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

IanJoseph said:


> This may be closer to home, Cambridge compared to Paphos
> 
> https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...aphos&country2=United+Kingdom&city2=Cambridge


Thanks that made very interesting readin. I saved the link so I can refer to it in the future.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IanJoseph said:


> This may be closer to home, Cambridge compared to Paphos
> 
> https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...aphos&country2=United+Kingdom&city2=Cambridge


That is a very interesting list.


----------

